# Current Drug Trends



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Current Drug Trends

Course Length: 1 day (8 hours)
MCTFT Coordinator: Gail Walker (727-865-2620)

The goal of this course is to present an in-depth look at the identification of various controlled and non-controlled substances and their associated paraphernalia that sworn law enforcement officers will likely encounter in their duties. Investigators receive hands-on training in the identification of narcotics and other dangerous drugs and paraphernalia which they will likely encounter in their law enforcement duties. Topics include: scheduling and classification, appearance, physiological and psychological effects, methods of ingestion, possible medicinal and/or cultural uses, slang terminology, weights and diluents, cultivation and production, and clandestine laboratories. 

Course Objectives 

Differentiate, according to schedule classification, various controlled and non-controlled substances. 
State, according to schedule classification and the process of cultivation and/or production of various controlled and non-controlled substances. 
State the possible medicinal uses of various controlled and non-controlled substances, if any. 
State the method of ingestion, slang terms, and the physiological and psychological effects of various controlled and non-controlled substances. 
Identify the signs and signals of a possible clandestine laboratory operation. 
Overview of topics 

Drug Scheduling and Classification 
Cannabis 
Stimulants 
Depressants 
Hallucinogens 
Narcotics 
Designer Drugs 
Anabolic Steroids 
Non-Controlled Substances 
Clandestine Laboratories 
To register for a class, call the contact listed with that class below: 

1/19/2006 8452 COLCHESTER, VT CINDY TAYLOR-PATCH 802-483-6228 
1/20/2006 8033 PITTSFORD, VT CINDY TAYLOR-PATCH 802-483-6228


----------

